# trane tonnage



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

its in the model number not the serial number......... look at the capacity


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking at the example above would be 36000/12000 = 3T


----------



## air man (Apr 13, 2011)

*Trane*

Thanks for your help.


----------

